# Dielectric grease



## Genosmate (30/11/16)

Can someone please explain the benefit of using this stuff on Reo contacts or its battery terminals please because I'm confused!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/11/16)

Genosmate said:


> Can someone please explain the benefit of using this stuff on Reo contacts or its battery terminals please because I'm confused!



In my opinion, it reduces sparking across contacts running high current that tends to bridge a small air gap created when separating the contacts.
The grease creates a higher resistance between the gap than would be the case with air.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/11/16)

I have never used it on any of my REO's... I hate the thought of grease and the crap it would attract to it... I like my vape stuff as clean as possible... I have always used Deoxit Gold on my contacts and have never had any issues... Mind you I never build below 0.5Ω on my REO's.


----------



## Genosmate (30/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> In my opinion, it reduces sparking across contacts running high current that tends to bridge a small air gap created when separating the contacts.
> The grease creates a higher resistance between the gap than would be the case with air.


Ok thanks. Perhaps I should have included in my op why I'm confused.Generally it would seem that one should keep the Reos contacts clean and that performance is better when using a freshly charged battery and diminishes as the battery weakens.i can understand using Deoxit Gold which is a conductive grease/paste but I don't get why smearing the contact points with Dielectric grease which is an insulating substance is helping.


----------



## Genosmate (30/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have never used it on any of my REO's... I hate the thought of grease and the crap it would attract to it... I like my vape stuff as clean as possible... I have always used Deoxit Gold on my contacts and have never had any issues... Mind you I never build below 0.5Ω on my REO's.



Agreed and unless I'm wrong it's silicone based and stuff sticks to it like s**t to a blanket which must effect it's use in this situation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (30/11/16)

Watch out for silicone based greases. When silicon paste is subjected to high temperatures like the arcing from a Reo switch contacting the battery silicon carbide is created.

Silicone carbide is hard like diamond  ending up pitting or eating away your battery positive contact.

How do I know this?. Wondering why my batteries were getting black pitting and holes eating away at them led me to a technical article describing how you should never use silicon for high current applications due to the aforementioned problems.

I was smearing silicone paste on the Reo contact thinking it would help with the carbon buildup I was experiencing. Definitely not recommended.

As to how or why grease works to create a better contact is something to do with micro valleys in the metal being filled out thus creating a better contact.

Current apparently does flow better through a greased contact point, provided you use the right grease.

Please let me know if you come across anything suitable locally, after the last attempt I gave up on grease.


----------



## jifjifjif (1/12/16)

+1 on Deoxit Gold. I use it every few weeks on the firing pin, spring, spring screw, battery tops and both terminals of battery charger. My 5 REOS all hit like a beast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape_r (1/12/16)

Is deoxit gold available anywhere in South Africa? @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/16)

Vape_r said:


> Is deoxit gold available anywhere in South Africa? @Rob Fisher



Not that I have seen @Vape_r... I ordered it from Amazon... it's not cheap but it lasts a long time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

All this talk about grease is making me uneasy

I am using the grease that @Alex got for us many moons ago. He gave me a fat syringe full and at the rate I am going, it will probably last me about 10 years.

@Alex, what was that grease you got? Am hoping it wasnt silicon based?


----------



## boxerulez (1/12/16)

Silver said:


> All this talk about grease is making me uneasy
> 
> I am using the grease that @Alex got for us many moons ago. He gave me a fat syringe full and at the rate I am going, it will probably last me about 10 years.
> 
> @Alex, what was that grease you got? Am hoping it wasnt silicon based?



It has been working, leave well enough alone. As long as you do not pick up the same problems, then even IF it is silicone based, it is not a problem.

That given, copper is a good conductor, would copper compound not be a substitute also?


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> It has been working, leave well enough alone. As long as you do not pick up the same problems, then even IF it is silicone based, it is not a problem.
> 
> That given, copper is a good conductor, would copper compound not be a substitute also?



I have no idea @boxerulez

The older Reos (before the "gold coloured" contacts) I believe had to have Noalox on them and there was quite a bit of maintenance that needed to be done on the contacts - with filing them and applying the Noalox.

I didn't get one of those. When I got my first Reos, they were already the new "gold coloured" contacts. As far as I understand, one should not ever file the firing leaf contact (the part that touches the battery positive). However, I have put a tiny tiny bit of the dielectric grease on the battery positive and as far as I can tell it helps with sparking and pitting of the battery terminal. I haven't put it on the negative battery terminal though. I just clean the positive firing leaf pin of the Reo and the negative spring with some rubbing alcohol once in a blue moon  and occasionally rub it with a white eraser. I am really not sure whether all this makes much of a difference - but my Reos seem to be working very well - nearly 2 and a half years down the line...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (18/4/17)

Another from the school that will not use grease on my Reos. I've had words with Robert about sending a capsule of Noalox with new Reos more than once. When my Reo contacts rarely need any attention at all, I use a small amount of DeoxIT D100L to clean them, and followup with a small amount of Deoxit G100L (Gold). How little? Well, I have 32 Reos and 7.4ml bottles of the DeoxIT's, and after 2.5 years plus they are both still 80% plus full. Reos that are kept in clean condition with fire buttons that are not mashed do not need pit stops except very rarely. As some folks have learned, unnecessary constant pit stops on Reos can do far more harm than good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------

